# smoked salmon



## salmonclubber (Aug 28, 2006)

hello all 
we went fishing off the washington coast yesterday and caught four salmon two silver or coho salmon they were about 8-9 pounds and two king salmon one king was about 7-8 pounds and the big one my son caught was 36 pounds a real nice fish now i need to nail on the roof of the smoker and get busy smoking the fish

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/000_0006-1.jpg


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a kick ass time.  Now you get to clean and process your fish :D .  That can be a fun time too if you have good company doing it. 8)


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 4, 2006)

hello everyone

i finally got to get my fish in the smoker and we smoked and canned all the salmon we got 21 pints of smoked canned salmon should be good on those cold days at work this winter we you guys have a great holiday 
salmonclubber


----------



## jethro (Sep 4, 2006)

Mmm... smoked salmon is at the top of my favorites list.


----------



## jykmoy (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know who to address this question to:  How do you smoke the salmon so that it is not overcooked.  I like the Nova Salmon that is sold at the supermarket; its kind of raw, smoked and goes great with cream cheese and red onions on a bagel.  What kind of recipe is best for this kind of smoked salmon, what temperature setting is used and for how long would it be smoked?  How best to "prepare" the salmon for this kind smoking?


----------



## jykmoy (Jun 17, 2010)

How did you smoke the salmon shown in your photo?


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad to know you're still alive and kicking, sounds like you had a great fishing trip. Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2010)

salmonclubber said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i finally got to get my fish in the smoker and we smoked and canned all the salmon we got 21 pints of smoked canned salmon should be good on those cold days at work this winter we you guys have a great holiday
> salmonclubber


NICE SALMON !!!!!

Sure would be nice to see how you did that smoked & canned Salmon (step by step???)---Please--Please--Please???

Probably too technical for me,

Bearcarver


----------

